
An MVP in Less Than a Month: The Landing Page MVP - etagwerker
http://www.ombulabs.com/blog/lean-startup/mvp/the-landing-page-mvp.html
======
Jaruzel
A little light on detail, but it did talk about something called 'Lean Canvas'
which I was unaware of. After a bit of research, Lean Canvas is definitely
something I'm going to be adopting in my work-flow. Thanks!

